# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  فى الميناء الشرقى و قلعة قايتباى

## red_dragon

السلام عليكم
ديه صور اخدتها فى قلعة قايتباى و الميناء الشرقى فى الاسكندرية مدينتى و مسقط رأسى :M (37):  

الميناء الشرقى و الميه لونها وحش قوى  :33: 


القلعة




ديه بقى من البرج الشمالى للقلعة و ده رصيف حاجز الامواج و الارمجان (الاسكندرانيه بس هيعرفوه)  ::  و ديه المكتبه هنااااااااااااااك اهيه
المكان ده بيفكرنى باجمل ايام عمرى و انا صغير كنت تقريبا كل يوم هناك باصتاد ...على فكره انا لسه صغير برضه  :: 


ده من احد الشبابيك العلوية ... وده الميناء الشرقى ... والمكان ده كان مغلق زمان بس فتحوه قريب



والقلعة مرة تانيه 


الصور مش كتير بس يا رب تكون عاجبتكوا .... نفسى بس اشترى كاميرا جديدة ...و هوريكوا  :M (3): 
بس برضه عشان مبقاش قليل الاصل القديمة شيلانى اهيه و نفعانى 
thank you my camera  :Kiss2:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

صور حلوة أوى أوى
تسلم إيدك يا إبن بلدى ومسقط رأسى هههههههه  :f: 
شكرا

----------


## حمادو

ماشاء الله صور جميلة جدا
تسلم ايديك يا اسكندراني اصيل على صور الاسكندرية الرائعة.

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## اسكندرانى

> نفسى بس اشترى كاميرا جديدة ...و هوريكوا 
> بس برضه عشان مبقاش قليل الاصل القديمة شيلانى اهيه و نفعانى 
> thank you my camera


ياعم تشترى كاميرا جديده تستعمل القديمة 
اسكندرية حلوه فى كل الاحوال 
تسلم ايدك بجد صور اكثر من رائعة

----------


## Sanzio

تسلم ايدك يا غالي . 
اسكندرية طووول عمرها جميلة اصلاً على رأي استاذنا الكبير إســكندراني . 
فى انتظار المزيد منك .. 
فى امان الله

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)*تسلم ايدك على الصور الروعه وكفايه انها لسكندريا*(@_@)*

----------


## red_dragon

ميمو المصرى : قصدى ميمو الاسكندرانى شغلا على المرور  :: 

حمادو : شكر ا اخى الكريم فعلا اسكندريه طول عمرها جميلة 
بس ليا سؤال عندك فين صورة البطة ؟؟؟؟ ديه كان شكلها جامد قوى

----------


## red_dragon

الاستاذ اسكندرانى : شكرا على مرورك بس برضه عايز كاميرا جديديه  ::'(:  

كلماتك الحانى : شكرا على مرورك يا باشا

ملك  : شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة

----------


## osha

صور جميلة جدا جدا جدا
ومين يقدر يقول حاجة تانية على اسكندرية 
تسلم ايديك وفي انتظار المزيد بأي كاميرا ياسيدي بس انت صور

----------


## red_dragon

الاخت osha:
بعض ما عندكم يا فاندم   ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الله الله .

تسلم ايدك يا اخي على الصور وعلى التعليقات الجميلة ..

بجد ماشاء الله حلوة الاسكندرية ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## red_dragon

شكرا على مرورك emerald 

على فكرة شكلها لذيذ البنت الى بتاكل بطيخ ديه  ::

----------


## Masrawya

red_dragon
تسلم ايدك على الصور الجميله دى
وطبعا مافيش اجمل من اسكندرية فى الدنيا
وكمان لو هتصور الجمال ده احنا ممكن نتبرع ونجيب كاميرا مخصوصه
و
 thanks so much for your camera

 تحياتى لك.

----------


## red_dragon

> red_dragon
> تسلم ايدك على الصور الجميله دى
> وطبعا مافيش اجمل من اسكندرية فى الدنيا
> وكمان لو هتصور الجمال ده احنا ممكن نتبرع ونجيب كاميرا مخصوصه
> و
>  thanks so much for your camera
> 
>  تحياتى لك.


شكرا على مرورك و كلماتك الجميلة
يا ستى انا عاندى استعداد انزل كل يوم افضل اصور فى صور بس انتوا لموا من بعض و هاتوالى كاميرا جديدة  ::

----------


## M . d

الصراحة الصور مرررة رايقة


يعطيك ربي العافية


يسلموووو ...

----------


## ساعي البريد

*وحشتيني يا اسكندرية أوي*

تسلم ايدك يا red_dragon

----------


## red_dragon

اكيد انت كمان وحشتها اخى ساعى البريد  ::

----------


## red_dragon

> الصراحة الصور مرررة رايقة
> 
> 
> يعطيك ربي العافية
> 
> 
> يسلموووو ...


شكرا مرررة على مرورك   ::

----------


## حنـــــان

الصور جميلة جدا
و ان شاء الله تشتري الكاميرا الجديدة ونشوف ابداعاتك هنا في المنتدى
شكرا على الموضوع يا ريد دراجون

----------


## red_dragon

> الصور جميلة جدا
> و ان شاء الله تشتري الكاميرا الجديدة ونشوف ابداعاتك هنا في المنتدى
> شكرا على الموضوع يا ريد دراجون


شكرا على مرورك 
و يسمع من بقك ربنا عشان الكاميرا الجديدة  :: 
ههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

بس انت تصور واحنا معاك
بس انت تصور واحنا معاك
جميلة اوى يا ريد دراجون
صورة الميناء الشرقى تجنن فعلا
جميلة اووى اسكندرية
تسلم ايدك يافندم
تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## red_dragon

> بس انت تصور واحنا معاك
> بس انت تصور واحنا معاك
> جميلة اوى يا ريد دراجون
> صورة الميناء الشرقى تجنن فعلا
> جميلة اووى اسكندرية
> تسلم ايدك يافندم
> تحيااااااااااااتى


الله يسلمك
اسكندرية فعلا اكثر من جميلة

----------


## bedo_ic

صور جميلة فعلا
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووو

----------


## red_dragon

> صور جميلة فعلا
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووو


الصور جميلة اكيد عشان اسكندرية جميلة  ::  
و شكرا على المرور

----------


## قلب مصر

تسلم ايدك بجد red dragon
الصور جميلة قوي قوي  :f:   :f:

----------


## red_dragon

> تسلم ايدك بجد red dragon
> الصور جميلة قوي قوي


الله يسلمك قلب مصر

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...

red_dragon
عايزة أقولك إني عديت على الموضوع النهاردة بدري...قلت خليني أشوف الموضوع ع الواقف عشان كان لازم أخرج...
بدأت الصور تظهر رحت قاعدة و كل ما تظهر أكتر أركز معاها أكتر لغاية أما المعاد كان هيروح مني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...قلت خليني بقى لما أروح البيت عشان أتفرج بروقان...

الموضوع رائع جداً جداً يا دكتور...و في حاجة دايماً ببقى عاوزة أقولك عليها بس بنسى...
في صورك دايماً بحس إنه ليك فيها وجهة نظر_أكيد و جائز جداً و ممكن جداً جداً يكون الإحساس غلط _بس فعلاً بحس إنه صورك مخدومة..مشفتش صورة حسيت إنها أي كلام..حتى اللي بتقول عليها "ز"
و زواياك بتعجبني جداً..

ده مجرد رأي من واحدة لا تفقه شيء في فن التصوير..إحساس متفرجة...

بكرر إعجابي بالصور...

ودي واحترامي...


*

----------


## red_dragon

> *
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...
> 
> red_dragon
> عايزة أقولك إني عديت على الموضوع النهاردة بدري...قلت خليني أشوف الموضوع ع الواقف عشان كان لازم أخرج...
> بدأت الصور تظهر رحت قاعدة و كل ما تظهر أكتر أركز معاها أكتر لغاية أما المعاد كان هيروح مني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...قلت خليني بقى لما أروح البيت عشان أتفرج بروقان...
> 
> الموضوع رائع جداً جداً يا دكتور...و في حاجة دايماً ببقى عاوزة أقولك عليها بس بنسى...
> في صورك دايماً بحس إنه ليك فيها وجهة نظر_أكيد و جائز جداً و ممكن جداً جداً يكون الإحساس غلط _بس فعلاً بحس إنه صورك مخدومة..مشفتش صورة حسيت إنها أي كلام..حتى اللي بتقول عليها "ز"
> ...


والله بجد انا مش عارف ارد على الكلام ده 
انا اول حاجة هعملها انى هعمل سيف للكلام ده و احفظه عندى زى شهادات التقدير كده 
كفاية انك بتقولى ان ده احساس متفرجة 
بجد والله تسلمى على الكلام الحلو قوى ده 

معظم الصور فعلا بيبقالى وجهة نظر والله بس الى يقدر بقى  :xmas 34: 
 و تانى بجد متشكر جدا جدا على الكلام الحلو ده و ان شاء الله الصور الى جاية تعجبك اكتر 
و ان شاء الله تيجى تزورينا فى الاسكندرية و تشفيها على الطبيعة

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله دائماً الاسكندريه تتحدث عن نفسها 
فهى من اجمل محافظات مصر
شكراً لكَ red_dragonعلى اختياراتك

----------


## black flower

الصوره جميله جدا
تسلم ايدك
من حيث الكاميرا ما القديمه عامله شغل اهى
ثم دى شطارتك مش الكاميرا
انت الى تصويرك جميل
عموما مستعده اتبرع والم لك فلوس الكاميرا الجديده
بس ممكن اخدها واهرب بره البلد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه انت ونصيبك بقى

----------


## red_dragon

> السلام عليكم
> ماشاء الله دائماً الاسكندريه تتحدث عن نفسها 
> فهى من اجمل محافظات مصر
> شكراً لكَ red_dragonعلى اختياراتك


شكرا على مرورك ام البنات

----------


## red_dragon

> الصوره جميله جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> من حيث الكاميرا ما القديمه عامله شغل اهى
> ثم دى شطارتك مش الكاميرا
> انت الى تصويرك جميل
> عموما مستعده اتبرع والم لك فلوس الكاميرا الجديده
> بس ممكن اخدها واهرب بره البلد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه انت ونصيبك بقى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا الحمد لله خلاص اشتريت واحده جديدة  :mazika3: 
بس هعمل نفسي مشتريتش حاجة 
نفذى انتى الخطة و فيفتى فيفتى 
و شكرا على المرور  ::  تحياتى

----------


## aynad

الصور تجنن يا red_dragon
اي حاجة فيها اسكندرية هتلاقوني فيها
وعمري ما تخيلت ان الارمجان شكله عبارة عن رصيف , انا بشوفه من بلكونة بيتنا كأن فيها شبابيك ههههههه



تسلم الايادي

----------


## red_dragon

> الصور تجنن يا red_dragon
> اي حاجة فيها اسكندرية هتلاقوني فيها
> وعمري ما تخيلت ان الارمجان شكله عبارة عن رصيف , انا بشوفه من بلكونة بيتنا كأن فيها شبابيك ههههههه
> 
> تسلم الايادي


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى فعلا من بعيد شبه الشبابيك 
بس ديه عباره عن بلوكات مرصوصة فوق بعض بتبان من قدامه اكتر 
و شكرا على المرورو  ::

----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

فكرتني بالذي مضي 

ليا فيها زكريات حلوة وايام جميلة

ومنتظرين صور من الكاميرا الجديدة

شكرا لك اخي 

 :f2:

----------


## red_dragon

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> فكرتني بالذي مضي 
> 
> ليا فيها زكريات حلوة وايام جميلة
> 
> ومنتظرين صور من الكاميرا الجديدة
> 
> شكرا لك اخي


فعلا اكتر ناس تحس بصور الاسكندريه هم الاسكندرنية 
شكرا على مرورك  ::

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*فعلااااا اجمل اماكن ببحرى ...... رائعه تسلم يمناك اخى الفاااضل مفيش اجمل من اسكندريه ...*

----------


## القواس

رأس التين طول عمرها حلوه
انا شامم رائحة حلقة السمك الان
يلا على ابو اشرف

----------

